# Hi, my name is Mark and I am addicted to...MEAT!



## mamunoz (Aug 31, 2008)

Hey guess just recently picked up a smoker a few months ago and found this great site on the intertron.  I have been following pretty reguarlly but just decided to sign up and share my labor day Q-View.  I currently have in the smoker some brisket, ribs, and pork shoulder.  We shall see if it is a bit to keep up with.  I just put it all in about 20 minutes ago so as I go through the steps I will snap some pics and share with you all.  This isn't my first smoke but I consider myself an uber-noob still.  I have done in the past some brisket, whole chicken, ribs, and some sausage stuffed pork loin wrapped in bacon.  All has come out really well and my friends really love it.  So I keep at it and try to smoke something at least every other week.  Hope you all have a great Labor day weekend and I will keep you guys updated with pics as the smoking progresses today!

Mark


----------



## chef_boy812 (Aug 31, 2008)

welcome aboard and points for q-view on your first post!!!

You will learn so much from the whole group. everone really wants to help!

good luck, and I can't wait to see the que!


----------



## daboys (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi Mark, from another Mark. Welcome to smf. Just put the meat on huh? Looks like we'll be see the q-view tomorrow. Looking forward to seeing some of your other smokes too. Have fun tonight and you have a great weekend too.


----------



## mamunoz (Aug 31, 2008)

Alright here everything is at about the 2.5 hour mark I fell asleep so missed to the 2 hour mark haha.  The pork shoulder has gotten to about 141 degrees so far seems to be getting hot pretty quick we shall see what it does in the next hour or so.  I am going to be doing the 3-2-1 method on the ribs so those are about done I think they need about another hour hasn't pulled back from the bones as much as they should I think.  Let me know what you guys think!


----------



## coyote (Aug 31, 2008)

I like meat is an understaement..lol. shall call you the carnivore..

what a mess of viddels..looking good in the qview..


----------



## mamunoz (Aug 31, 2008)

What is Viddels?


----------



## coyote (Aug 31, 2008)

Urban Dictionary: *viddles*
2. *viddles*. southern slang for vegetables or any other food that gives vital nutrients. eat your *viddles* boy, you have a yard to mow. *...*
www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=*viddles* - 16k - Cached - Similar pages

viddles..good thing, coyote like..


----------



## uncle-honky (Aug 31, 2008)

Them there pics are...hold on I drooled on the key board...scrumptious lookin' welcome to the forum


----------



## mamunoz (Aug 31, 2008)

Ahh thanks for the lesson I looked it up but wasn't in the dictionary didn't think to use the urban dictionary.  

Here are a few more pics I just pulled the ribs and put them in some foil with some apple juice.


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 31, 2008)

Looking good and welcome to the family of addicts.


----------



## coyote (Sep 1, 2008)

they look awesome even some pull back started..enjoy your viddles..lol..


----------



## smoke freak (Sep 1, 2008)

Dude! Shut the door! Stop takin pics and keep cookin! Dont worry about what these guys tell ya, its about the cookin...not the pics!

By the way... nice pics... good luck...


----------



## fireguy (Sep 1, 2008)

welcome to the smf... looks good!!!


----------



## dennisdocb (Sep 1, 2008)

Welcome abard Mark..Great looking Grub..Oh I mean Viddles..lol..or is it Vittles??...


----------



## okie joe (Sep 1, 2008)

Welcome Mark, great job....Looks Sweet, what a load of meat...


----------



## coyote (Sep 1, 2008)

*vittles*


1 definition found*vittles* - *Moby Thesaurus II by Grady Ward, 1.0 :*  29 Moby Thesaurus words for "vittles":     board, bread, bread and butter, cheer, comestibles,     creature comfort, cuisine, daily bread, eatables, edibles, fare,     fast food, feast, food, food and drink, foodstuff, health food,     ingesta, junk food, kitchen stuff, meat, provender, provision,     spread, sustenance, table, tucker, viands, victuals*hmmm they missed grub..chow,gruel. hmm what else???lol..*


----------



## cowgirl (Sep 1, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Mark....great looking Qview!


----------



## mamunoz (Sep 1, 2008)

Alright ribs came out wonderful.  Brisket was really good could have sat and rested a bit longer but dinner time came and 20 hungry people were waiting.  Shoulder is still in now and is at 190*  Hopefully it finishes soon its been a long day and im exhausted!


----------



## desertlites (Sep 1, 2008)

welcome to SMF from a little south-nice smoke Mark.


----------



## pops6927 (Sep 1, 2008)

Welcome to SMF Mark!  Thems are 20 lucky people to have devoured that great smoke!  Congrats!


----------



## meat-man (Sep 1, 2008)

Howdy and welcome


----------



## waysideranch (Sep 1, 2008)

Welcome Mark.


----------



## motorhedd (Sep 1, 2008)

Welcome to Smokers Anon!Lotta ppl here can further help yer addiction to meat!


----------



## leupy (Sep 1, 2008)

Very good looking Q.  Welcome


----------

